# Herman & Esme's new outdoor enclosure



## jackiedots

I am limited on space as only have a roof garden so decided to convert what was my pond with surrounding garden into ' Tortoise Park '. I think it is big enough for them for this year at least but maybe in the future I will convert the larger L shaped raised flower bed. Mmmmmm........








This is me assuming what will be my summer position !! 






I had just put them into their new house and closed the lid. A few minutes later they started to emerge. "You go first".... "No, you go first.".... "No you"........ 






I realised that the ramp was a bit too steep for them so made the incline a little less. They then both beat a hasty retreat !!






They both headed for the stoney area, which I wasn't sure they would like but they crossed it to the other side. I hadn't got the water fountain on at the time but will see what they think of that the next time they are out.


----------



## Isa

Really nice enclosure! I am sure Herman and Esme are very happy you did that for them .


----------



## GBtortoises

Really nice enclosure, I especially like the water idea!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's great, Jackie! You did good.


----------



## Tom

That is a great outdoor enclosure. Very nice. Funny, I assume that same summer position an awful lot around my tortoises too.


----------



## terracolson

I love it!!!!!!

This must be my favorite one so far!!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise

you did a great job!!


----------



## RascalDesertTort

I absolutely LOVE this! I've been on the searching for the right table top fountain that I can turn into Rascals water dish too!


----------



## rwfoss

Jackie, that is BEAUTIFUL!! Happy torts, for sure!!


----------

